# heyyylllllllooooo xD



## alphamare (Dec 16, 2006)

Heyya all. I'm new to the forums, and I found this place via Google. About me? Well, hrmm. I've been riding for around 10 years, and I have 3 equine brothers:

Willoughby, 16y/o, 16.1h chestnut Thoroughbred gelding









Windsor, 5y/o, 16.3h dapple grey Irish Sport Horse gelding









Chaucer, 18y/o, 15.3h bay Appendix QH gelding









I'm also an equine photographer with a special love for shooting show jumping, cross country, dressage, steeplechase, horses at liberty, and human/horse portraiture. I'm a sophomore at Berry College and a visual communications major. I keep myself busy with classes and riding on the Berry equestrian team. 

My favorite equine activity is probably foxhunting. I haven't been able to hunt in a few years because of school and moving to a place where there aren't too many close hunts, but I learned how to really ride when I hunted my Welsh pony Rusty when I was 9yrs/o. haha We were speed demons. Nothing much has changed, except for that demon is now my dearest Willoughby. He's also my main photo supermodel. xD

That's about it for me. I'm a crazy photographer and look forward to sharing images with all of you and seeing what everyone else has to share also! I'm always willing to check out people's photos and give my critique if people are curious and are looking for an opinion. So hello again to all and I can't wait to get to know you guys.

Best,
alpha


----------



## sparky (Dec 14, 2006)

hi, welcome to the forum!!! I love those shots of your horses, they are very beautiful. Love Windsor...guess its my love for dapple greys.


----------



## kristy (Dec 8, 2006)

Saw the first image, thought - yep, a photographer. :wink: I also am in college and thought about Berry at one point in time. I live in TN currently and I think I'll stay in the area for a while. (Hate moving). Anyway, I use to live in Georgia a few years back (Gwinnett county). I don't own a digital camera (shouldn't, either) or else I'd show you my bay 16h appendix, too. We seem to have a lot in common. :shock: I also seem to enjoy typing things in parenthesis. 

Oh, and fox hunting? Lucky dog, you. I believe that and vaulting is the only thing I have not attempted. But being 6 foot and clumsy, I doubt vaulting would be suitable. I don't ride western, but I can at least say I have attempted it. I thought about leasing a horse that was at one time a 'hunting horse' - didn't work out, though. In this area, there are so many hunters I can only ride in wooded area during certain times of the season. Other times I have to wear a vest or some sort of large, bright, orange object on my body. Hunting is extremely common here, but not necessarily on a horse.

I've rambled.
The guys are gorgeous, by the way. And WELCOME!


----------



## alphamare (Dec 16, 2006)

thanks for the warm welcome guys. 

Wow, we do have a lot in common kristy. I'm also 6ft and haven't tried vaulting. I'd love to though. And it's funny, but I've been an English rider for most of my life, and now I'm riding Western at Berry. When I first tried out for the team my freshman year, I made Open for Huntseat, but I never placed well at the shows. My coach always kept getting onto me for "dressaging" the horse and having too straight of a back. That's what I get for being trained to be a strong dressage rider - I'm unable to scrunch up well into hunter form! Sorry, I have respect for all disciplines, but sticking my tush out, pointing my toes out, and pushing my chest out like a rooster just doesn't sit well for me. It felt way too unnatural, so I said HELLAWITHIT and switched to Western for the last show of the season. I placed 3rd and 2nd in my first two Western pleasure classes. Go figure!!! So now, with my dressaginess, I'm doing much better as a Western rider on the team. In 3 shows this year, I've earned two 1sts and one 2nd. Gah, my life is so unexpected sometimes. :shock: :roll: :wink:


----------



## kristy (Dec 8, 2006)

alphamare -

do you have a picture of yourself? I don't say this out of vainty, but to see if you really are my twin.

I am a dressage rider. Not a rider, but a dressage rider. I have respect for all disciplines but this is something I cannot deny. I am programed to immediately take on the stick straight back, toes in, feet level not heels down!, thumbs up, arms bent but elastic, legs LONG and just slightly underbody while using those seat bones look. I have been told too, to have a "bad" hj seat. But I just don't understand this frumpy slumped over look they love so much. I can see why you went to western. :wink: But it was talented for you to still win after switching disciplines so quickly! Congrats!
The only thing I am a bit disappointed over is my secret love and desire to begin cross country again. I wanted to work on a balanced seat and cross country is the epitome of it. Perhaps I could mix dressage and cross country..? :idea: :lol:


----------



## sparky (Dec 14, 2006)

well, as i have been told, showjumping is dressage, except it has speed humps.


----------

